# IBM Thinkpad R51 & Xorg



## Lego (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello, I'm having trouble getting X or KDE to boot.  My system crashes to a black screen when trying any of the command to teststart X (ie: startx, kdm, X -config ..., -retro, Xorg -config ...). I've deleted and recreated the the config file with *Xorg -configure* (testing both xorg.conf.new and a copied xorg.conf), tried using vesa driver, It never adds/edits the Xorg.0.log file after trying anything but the initial creaton.  It would seem I'm not the only person with this exact issue:

http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?23,148376 there is a person with it exact (except vesa doesn't work for me) and he links to 2 others.

I did start with BSD-8.0-R, upgraded to 8.2-R.  Did a full *portupgrade -af* after fixing all errors with *pkgdb -F*.  Any help would be appreciated.  I would love to give you a proper Xorg.0.log but as I said after the initial creation nothing gets shown during failed loads.  

Anything info needed please ask, again thanks, and any help would be appreciated 

If you would like I'll delete all the configs, logs and do an initial creation and post both. But not much is shown. No errors, nothing. The config ends up perfectly normal for a generated config. And the log shows nothing out of the ordinary as the creation goes perfect.  Im very confused :/


----------



## Lego (Apr 29, 2011)

installed versions:

```
blurr-ink# pkg_info|grep xorg
xorg-7.5            X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.5_1     X.org apps meta-port
xorg-cf-files-1.0.3 X.org cf files for use with imake builds
xorg-docs-1.4,1     X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.5    X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.5 X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-7.5      X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.5 X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.5 X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.5 X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.5.1 X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.5 X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.5  X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-macros-1.11.0  X.Org development aclocal macros
xorg-server-1.7.5,1 X.Org X server and related programs


blurr-ink# pkg_info | grep kde
kde-3.5.10_8        The "meta-port" for KDE
kde-xdg-env-1.0_3,1 Script which hooks into startkde and helps KDE pick up XDG
kdeaccessibility-3.5.10_4 Accessibility applications for KDE
kdeadmin-3.5.10_3   KDE applications related to system administration
kdeartwork-3.5.10_5 Additional themes, sounds, wallpapers and window styles for
kdebase-3.5.10_8    Basic applications for the KDE system
kdebase-kompmgr-3.5.10_3 Utility needed to enable XComposite support in KDE
kdeedu-3.5.10_4     Collection of entertaining, educational programs for KDE
kdegames-3.5.10_3   Games for the KDE integrated X11 desktop
kdegraphics-3.5.10_8 Graphics utilities for the KDE3 integrated X11 desktop
kdehier-1.0_11      Utility port which installs a hierarchy of shared KDE direc
kdelibs-3.5.10_7    Base set of libraries needed by KDE programs
kdemultimedia-3.5.10_5 Multimedia utilities for the KDE integrated X11 desktop
kdenetwork-3.5.10_3 Network-related programs and modules for KDE
kdepim-3.5.10_9     Personal Information Management tools for KDE
kdesdk-3.5.10_7     KDE Software Development Kit
kdetoys-3.5.10_3    Small applications for KDE
kdeutils-3.5.10_8   Utilities for the KDE integrated X11 desktop
kdevelop-3.5.4_6    IDE for a wide variety of programming tasks
kdewebdev-3.5.10_8,2 Comprehensive html/website development environment
```


----------



## Lego (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh, and I have the Intel GPU not Radeon.


----------



## Lego (Apr 29, 2011)

xorg.conf - default (generated from *Xorg -configure*)

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor1"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card1"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:1"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen1"
        Device     "Card1"
        Monitor    "Monitor1"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Does a multihead system make a difference? I do remember seeing this:
"Xorg has configured a multihead system, please check your config."


----------



## Lego (Apr 29, 2011)

After closer examination it looks like the Xorg.0.log is getting cut short, but still finishing:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p6 i386
Current Operating System: FreeBSD blurr-ink.com 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:
Build Date: 02 February 2011  12:50:49PM

Current version of pixman: 0.21.4
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Apr 29 17:23:14 2011
(II) Loader magic: 0x81def20
(II) Module ABI versions:
        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:3582:1014:0557 Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device rev
(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:3582:1014:0557 Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device rev
List of video drivers:
        radeon
        radeonhd
        r128
        openchrome
        nv
        mach64
        intel
        ati
        vesa
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 6.13.2
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeonhd_drv.so
(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.3.0
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "r128"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so
(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 6.8.1
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "openchrome"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/openchrome_drv.so
(II) Module openchrome: vendor="http://openchrome.org/"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.2.904
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "nv"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.1.17
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "mach64"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/mach64_drv.so
(II) Module mach64: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 6.8.2
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.7.1
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "ati"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 6.13.2
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.3.0
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
        965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
        Mobile IntelÃ‚Â® GM45 Express Chipset,
        Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0


Xorg detected your mouse at device /dev/sysmouse.
Please check your config if the mouse is still not
operational, as by default Xorg tries to autodetect
the protocol.

Xorg has configured a multihead system, please check your config.

Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

To test the server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'
```

This is the only logs posted to the Xorg.0.log file, when I try to start X, it crashes, I must powercycle, and nothing gets posted to the Xorg.0.log again.


----------



## Lego (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry DutchDaemon, It's been a while since I've been on the forums, I'll keep it proper from now on, any ideas about this?


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 30, 2011)

If you put 


```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=YES
```

in /etc/make.conf and recompile xorg, you will get newer versions of the ports below.  There is an entry about this /usr/ports/UPDATING.  Maybe the problem will be fixed in the later versions???


```
pkg_version -IvL=
dri-7.6.1,2                         >   succeeds index (index has 7.4.4,2)
libGL-7.6.1                         >   succeeds index (index has 7.4.4)
libGLU-7.6.1                        >   succeeds index (index has 7.4.4)
libdrm-2.4.17_1                     >   succeeds index (index has 2.4.12_1)
libglut-7.6.1                       >   succeeds index (index has 7.4.4
```

Oh, and I just noticed the version of xorg you are running is not the latest, so it might be worthwhile upgrading xorg anyway.


----------



## Lego (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! I started another *portupgrade -af* after another *portsnap fetch update*, So we'll see what versions I have when all is said and done.

Is there a specific place in the /etc/make.conf I need to place that? Also, how do I recompile xorg? just *make deinstall* for both Xorg and KDE then *make install clean *for both? or can I just *make deinstall* both and *pkg_add -r* for both?

EDIT: is there a way to make the gray box only the size of the command? because it looks weird dragging the box to the end of the line.
`# example`


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 30, 2011)

Lego said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply! I started another `# portupgrade -af` after another `# portsnap fetch update`, So we'll see what versions I have when all is said and done.



`# portupgrade -af` will build a new version of every port regardless whether there is a newer version or not.  This is overkill.  You can first do `% pkg_version -IvL=` to see what ports need to be updated, then check /usr/ports/UPDATING to see if any of those ports need special attention.  Then you can update ports with base tools (make in the port directory) or your favourite ports-management tool like portupgrade or portmaster (portmaster is my favourite and seems to be gaining popularity).



			
				Lego said:
			
		

> Is there a specific place in the /etc/make.conf I need to place that?



No, it doesn't matter where.  You might need an empty line at the end though; I can't remember for certain if that's required.



			
				Lego said:
			
		

> Also, how do I recompile xorg?
> just `# make deinstall` for both Xorg and KDE then `# make install clean` for both? or can I just `# make deinstall` both and `# pkg_add -r` for both?



See above and here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html.  From the page, `# portupgrade -R xorg` should do the trick.  You probably don't want to use the packages, because you won't get the latest versions of dri and friends (the reason for the /etc/make.conf entry).  That's the advantage of compiling: you can customize more.


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 30, 2011)

Have you tried with noaccel?  Are you certain the problem is with xorg and not kde?  Try starting xterm only in .xinitrc and see if that crashes.  You could also try removing all the xorg and kde ports and test the binary packages.


----------



## Lego (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Mingrone, I'll give that a try my when the *portupgrade -af* is done. I really want to say LOL. Its been running for almost 12hrs!

Davidgurvich, Yes, the problem is with Xorg, other then *kdm*, all the commands I've tried have been xorg related not kde (ie startx, x -config, -retro, X -config). *noaccel* I believe is disabled by default in all xorg configs and you need to remove the comment under your gpu and bool it "true", right? I do have binaries installed (binaries are when you compile from ports, correct?).  I really really really don't want to uninstall both and wait 2 days for them to recompile if I dont' have to, but Mingrone is suggesting a full recompile of xorg anyway so I'll probably have to do that anyway.  any other ideas?


----------



## Lego (Apr 30, 2011)

WHOA!!! okay wait!

an empty line at the end of the file!??!?!?! does that actually affect things?  I always remove the blank line at the end of my xorg.conf that can't be the problem can it?

EDITED:  Oh and thanks for pointing out that *portupgrade -af* is overkill, I thought it updated all ports that NEEDED to be updated not just update/recompile ALL.  I'll have to read through the pages for updating again


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2011)

Generally, make sure there's a linefeed at the end of the last line in config files.  Your editor probably does this already.

As for xorg "crashes to a black screen", that may be working.  Does ctrl-alt-f1 switch back to a console?  What's in .xinitrc?


----------



## Lego (Apr 30, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Generally, make sure there's a linefeed at the end of the last line in config files.  Your editor probably does this already.
> 
> As for xorg "crashes to a black screen", that may be working.  Does ctrl-alt-f1 switch back to a console?  What's in .xinitrc?



No, ctrl/Alt/f1 doesn't work, it hard freezes, requires a powercycle.  No .xinitrc exists for root or local users :/


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 30, 2011)

Create an xorg.conf file and add 
	
	



```
Option "NoAccel" "true"
```
 to the intel driver section.


----------



## Lego (Apr 30, 2011)

davidgurvich said:
			
		

> Create an xorg.conf file and add Option "NoAccel" "true" to the intel driver section.



Won't have to create it. It exists.  When the *portupgrade -af* finishes, I have a few things to try but I will definitely try this quick.  Mind you, with noaccel set to true I'll have no acceleration correct? How will that affect performance?


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 30, 2011)

If noaccel solves the problem the performance will be much improved from crashing on startx.  Not as good as having working hardware acceleration.  

The intel drivers are not good for this particular graphics chipset.  Using noaccel is a workaround not a solution.  Intel graphics were a nightmare in linux also.  There have been dri changes in linux that work better now but these haven't been and might not be ported to FreeBSD.


----------



## Lego (May 1, 2011)

davidgurvich said:
			
		

> If noaccel solves the problem the performance will be much improved from crashing on startx.  Not as good as having working hardware acceleration.
> 
> The intel drivers are not good for this particular graphics chipset.  Using noaccel is a workaround not a solution.  Intel graphics were a nightmare in linux also.  There have been dri changes in linux that work better now but these haven't been and might not be ported to FreeBSD.



Thanks, and it figures, I seem to get all the hardware with issues, you have a very good point though any graphical interface would be better than none.


----------



## wblock@ (May 1, 2011)

The R51 is an old machine (2004?), and I'd expect it to work.  There are several reports on The FreeBSD Laptop Compatibility List, although they're pretty old.


----------



## davidgurvich (May 1, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> The R51 is an old machine (2004?), and I'd expect it to work.  There are several reports on The FreeBSD Laptop Compatibility List, although they're pretty old.



I expected the same but it turns out that was an old version of FreeBSD.  I believe that 6.X has an old enough version of xorg but there are other problems with using such an old release.  The two main ones are security and software.  For a laptop the problems are wireless support and suspend/resume.  

There is also an issue that xorg may require manual configuration of the monitor (vert, horiz, modelines, etc.) and screen.  Finding the technical information isn't difficult for the thinkpad line but is troublesome on other laptops.  

The packages are fairly old and you would probably want to build from ports to update them.  That will not work in far too many cases as the recent ports tree is not well tested against older FreeBSD releases.  Even worse, many of the ports will pull in newer versions of xorg.

Older FreeBSD versions don't have as good laptop support.  Suspend/resume is much better on recent versions.  Despite my complaints about networking in 8.X the wireless support is much better and actually works well in 9-current.  If you want to use linux emulation for flash video then you would also need a newer version of FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (May 1, 2011)

I'm not suggesting running an old FreeBSD, or running a mix of old packages and ports, just saying that the xorg intel driver (2.7 or 2.9) works fine on older chipsets.  It's the newer Intel video chipsets that are a problem.


----------



## davidgurvich (May 1, 2011)

Does not work fine on the 8xx chipsets.  Each of them have idiosyncratic problems.  I don't know about the 7xx but some of the 9xx chipsets also have problems with 2.7 and 2.9.

The intel gma 950 works well out of the box with all systems that I've tested.  I haven't tried other intel graphics chipsets.


----------



## Lego (May 1, 2011)

Okay, *portupgrade -af* finsihed.  *noaccel* did not work.


```
blurr-ink# pkg_version -IvL=
screen-4.0.3_10                     <   needs updating (index has 4.0.3_11)
blurr-ink# pkg_info|grep xorg
xorg-7.5.1          X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.5.1     X.org apps meta-port
xorg-cf-files-1.0.3 X.org cf files for use with imake builds
xorg-docs-1.4,1     X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.5.1  X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.5.1 X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-7.5.1    X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.5.1 X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.5.1 X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.5.1 X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.5.1 X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.5.1 X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.5.1 X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-macros-1.11.0  X.Org development aclocal macros
xorg-server-1.7.7_1,1 X.Org X server and related programs

blurr-ink# portsnap fetch extract (Chose NOT to update)
blurr-ink# pkg_version -IvL=
screen-4.0.3_10                     <   needs updating (index has 4.0.3_11)
```

If the hardware should be compatible why am I having so many problems.  What am I doing wrong? I was able to fix all the server problems I had setting up on this PC(laptop), Even the Bind Error, without help but I can't get a GUI!

EDIT: using hardwired connection not wireless... for anyway wondering.


----------



## Lego (May 1, 2011)

Um, dumb question, but is the configuration setup for standard desktop monitor the same as the setup for a Panel monitor on a Laptop?  Or do things need to be changed because now that I think about it, is it possible that its output is going to the vga port and not the panel? But that wouldnt' explain why I can't get out of the black screen with Ctrl/Alt/F1, unless it trys to stay on that output.  I don't know I'm just snowballing I really want it to work


----------



## wblock@ (May 1, 2011)

The configurations should be the same.  The only thing that might be different are the names of ports used when specifying outputs or monitors, like LVDS rather than VGA.

Likely not the problem, since output on the wrong port won't stop console switching.


----------



## davidgurvich (May 1, 2011)

Did you install the latest intel driver from ports?  That won't work on the older intel chipsets.  I think the most recent that might work is 2.7 not 2.9.


----------



## Lego (May 1, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> The configurations should be the same.  The only thing that might be different are the names of ports used when specifying outputs or monitors, like LVDS rather than VGA.
> 
> Likely not the problem, since output on the wrong port won't stop console switching.



Thought so.



			
				davidgurvich said:
			
		

> Did you install the latest intel driver from ports?  That won't work on the older intel chipsets.  I think the most recent that might work is 2.7 not 2.9.




```
blurr-ink# pkg_info | grep intel
xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_4 Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets
```

Somehow I update everything and still don't have the most up-to-date files. Or is that because I'm still using the Release ports tree instead of the current?

So, any ideas what to try next?  Other then downloading the DVD of 8.2-R and doing a full fresh install and installing all from the DVD ports.


----------



## wblock@ (May 1, 2011)

Update the ports tree with portsnap(8), set 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes
```
 in /etc/make.conf, then check versions.  See Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.


----------



## Lego (May 2, 2011)

Okay I did that properly now. I have the ones that succeed the index.  Still no luck.


----------



## jrm@ (May 2, 2011)

Have you tried the vesa driver?


----------



## Lego (May 2, 2011)

mingrone said:
			
		

> Have you tried the vesa driver?



Yes I have, it responds the same, I believe I mentioned that in the original post, maybe not.  I did just try it again though, just in case things have changed since recompiling xorg. No luck!


----------



## jrm@ (May 2, 2011)

I don't know the solution to your problem, but some information you could provide (since your upgrade) that might help others help you:

Output of 

`% uname -a`
`% pkg_info -r xorg-7.5.1` (you said you have x-org-7.5.1 installed now right?)
`# Xorg -configure`

Contents of ~/.xinitrc ,  if a configuration file gets generated from the configure show that as well, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## Lego (May 2, 2011)

sorry,

```
blurr-ink# uname -a
FreeBSD blurr-ink.com 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
blurr-ink# pkg_info -r xorg-7.5.1
Information for xorg-7.5.1:

Depends on:
Dependency: xorg-docs-1.4,1
Dependency: xineramaproto-1.2
Dependency: xf86vidmodeproto-2.3
Dependency: xf86miscproto-0.9.3
Dependency: xf86dgaproto-2.1
Dependency: xextproto-7.1.1
Dependency: xbitmaps-1.1.0
Dependency: videoproto-2.3.0
Dependency: scrnsaverproto-1.2.0
Dependency: renderproto-0.11
Dependency: recordproto-1.14
Dependency: randrproto-1.3.2
Dependency: printproto-1.0.4
Dependency: kbproto-1.0.5
Dependency: inputproto-2.0.1
Dependency: fixesproto-4.1.2
Dependency: dri2proto-2.3
Dependency: dmxproto-2.3
Dependency: damageproto-1.2.1
Dependency: compositeproto-0.4.2
Dependency: xcursor-themes-1.0.2
Dependency: fontsproto-2.1.1
Dependency: fontcacheproto-0.1.3
Dependency: font-util-1.2.0
Dependency: encodings-1.0.4,1
Dependency: expat-2.0.1_1
Dependency: libutempter-1.1.5_1
Dependency: gnome_subr-1.0
Dependency: dmidecode-2.10
Dependency: pciids-20110422
Dependency: python27-2.7.1_1
Dependency: perl-5.10.1_3
Dependency: png-1.4.5
Dependency: pkg-config-0.25_1
Dependency: xtrans-1.2.5
Dependency: xproto-7.0.16
Dependency: pixman-0.21.4
Dependency: libfontenc-1.1.0
Dependency: libXdmcp-1.0.3
Dependency: libXau-1.0.6
Dependency: libICE-1.0.7,1
Dependency: libSM-1.1.1_3,1
Dependency: libFS-1.0.3
Dependency: iceauth-1.0.4
Dependency: freetype2-2.4.4
Dependency: mkfontscale-1.0.8
Dependency: mkfontdir-1.0.6
Dependency: libXfont-1.4.3,1
Dependency: fontconfig-2.8.0,1
Dependency: font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4
Dependency: font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.3
Dependency: font-sun-misc-1.0.3
Dependency: font-sony-misc-1.0.3
Dependency: font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4
Dependency: font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2
Dependency: font-mutt-misc-1.0.3
Dependency: font-misc-misc-1.1.2
Dependency: font-misc-meltho-1.0.3
Dependency: font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3
Dependency: font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.3
Dependency: font-micro-misc-1.0.3
Dependency: font-jis-misc-1.0.3
Dependency: font-isas-misc-1.0.3
Dependency: font-ibm-type1-1.0.3
Dependency: font-dec-misc-1.0.3
Dependency: font-daewoo-misc-1.0.3
Dependency: font-cursor-misc-1.0.3
Dependency: font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.3
Dependency: xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.5.1
Dependency: font-bitstream-type1-1.0.3
Dependency: font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.3
Dependency: font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3
Dependency: font-bh-type1-1.0.3
Dependency: font-bh-ttf-1.0.3
Dependency: font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3
Dependency: font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3
Dependency: font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3
Dependency: font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3
Dependency: font-arabic-misc-1.0.3
Dependency: xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.5.1
Dependency: font-alias-1.0.3
Dependency: font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.4
Dependency: xorg-fonts-type1-7.5.1
Dependency: font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4
Dependency: font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4
Dependency: font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3
Dependency: xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.5.1
Dependency: font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3
Dependency: xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.5.1
Dependency: bitstream-vera-1.10_4
Dependency: xorg-fonts-truetype-7.5.1
Dependency: xorg-fonts-7.5.1
Dependency: pcre-8.12
Dependency: m4-1.4.16,1
Dependency: libvolume_id-0.81.1
Dependency: libpthread-stubs-0.3_3
Dependency: libxcb-1.7
Dependency: xcb-util-0.3.6_1
Dependency: libdrm-2.4.17_1
Dependency: libX11-1.3.6,1
Dependency: xwud-1.0.2
Dependency: xrefresh-1.0.3
Dependency: xmodmap-1.0.4
Dependency: xinit-1.2.0_1
Dependency: xev-1.1.0
Dependency: xcmsdb-1.0.2
Dependency: sessreg-1.0.6
Dependency: luit-1.0.5
Dependency: libxkbfile-1.0.6
Dependency: xkbevd-1.1.0
Dependency: xkbcomp-1.1.0
Dependency: setxkbmap-1.2.0
Dependency: liboldX-1.0.1
Dependency: libXt-1.0.9
Dependency: trapproto-3.4.3
Dependency: libxkbui-1.0.2_1
Dependency: libXrender-0.9.5
Dependency: libXft-2.1.14
Dependency: libXfixes-4.0.4
Dependency: libXext-1.1.2,1
Dependency: libdmx-1.1.1
Dependency: libXxf86vm-1.1.0
Dependency: xgamma-1.0.4
Dependency: libXxf86misc-1.0.2
Dependency: libXxf86dga-1.1.1
Dependency: libXv-1.0.5,1
Dependency: xvinfo-1.1.0
Dependency: libXvMC-1.0.5
Dependency: libXres-1.0.4
Dependency: libXrandr-1.3.0
Dependency: xrandr-1.3.4
Dependency: xbacklight-1.1.1
Dependency: libXpm-3.5.7
Dependency: libXp-1.0.0,1
Dependency: libXmu-1.1.0,1
Dependency: xwininfo-1.0.5
Dependency: xwd-1.0.3
Dependency: xsetroot-1.0.3
Dependency: xset-1.2.1
Dependency: xrdb-1.0.6_1
Dependency: xprop-1.1.0
Dependency: xpr-1.0.3
Dependency: xlsclients-1.0.2
Dependency: xlsatoms-1.0.2
Dependency: xkill-1.0.3
Dependency: xhost-1.0.4
Dependency: xauth-1.0.5
Dependency: x11perf-1.5.3
Dependency: twm-1.0.6
Dependency: smproxy-1.0.3
Dependency: libXinerama-1.1,1
Dependency: libXi-1.3.2,1
Dependency: xsetmode-1.0.0
Dependency: xinput-1.5.3
Dependency: libXtst-1.1.0
Dependency: xdpyinfo-1.1.0
Dependency: libXfontcache-1.0.5
Dependency: libXevie-1.0.2
Dependency: libXdamage-1.1.3
Dependency: libXcursor-1.1.11
Dependency: xcursorgen-1.0.3
Dependency: libXcomposite-0.4.3,1
Dependency: libXaw-1.0.8,1
Dependency: xmessage-1.0.3
Dependency: xkbutils-1.0.1_2
Dependency: xgc-1.0.2
Dependency: xf86dga-1.0.2_1
Dependency: xclock-1.0.4_1
Dependency: xcalc-1.0.4.1
Dependency: libXTrap-1.0.0
Dependency: libXScrnSaver-1.2.1
Dependency: xorg-libraries-7.5.1
Dependency: libGL-7.6.1
Dependency: xdriinfo-1.0.3
Dependency: dri-7.6.1,2
Dependency: bitmap-1.0.5
Dependency: appres-1.0.3
Dependency: libpciaccess-0.12.1
Dependency: libffi-3.0.9
Dependency: libiconv-1.13.1_1
Dependency: libxml2-2.7.8_1
Dependency: gettext-0.18.1.1
Dependency: xkeyboard-config-1.8_1
Dependency: glib-2.26.1_1
Dependency: gamin-0.1.10_4
Dependency: gio-fam-backend-2.26.1
Dependency: desktop-file-utils-0.15_2
Dependency: xterm-269_3
Dependency: xorg-apps-7.5.1
Dependency: dbus-1.4.6
Dependency: dbus-glib-0.88
Dependency: policykit-0.9_6
Dependency: eggdbus-0.6_1
Dependency: cairo-1.10.2_2,1
Dependency: bison-2.4.3,1
Dependency: gobject-introspection-0.9.12_1
Dependency: polkit-0.99
Dependency: consolekit-0.4.3
Dependency: hal-0.5.14_13
Dependency: xorg-server-1.7.7_1,1
Dependency: xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0_1
Dependency: xf86-video-radeonhd-1.3.0_4
Dependency: xf86-video-r128-6.8.1_2
Dependency: xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904_3
Dependency: xf86-video-nv-2.1.18
Dependency: xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2_1
Dependency: xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_4
Dependency: xf86-video-ati-6.14.1_1
Dependency: xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0
Dependency: xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0
Dependency: xorg-drivers-7.5.1
```
xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured REMOVED D/M/S 1"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## Lego (May 2, 2011)

It opens a new file when I try *ee ~/.xinitrc*.

Xorg.0.log:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE i386
Current Operating System: FreeBSD blurr-ink.com 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE
Build Date: 30 April 2011  01:35:28PM

Current version of pixman: 0.21.4
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon May  2 16:34:10 2011
(II) Loader magic: 0x81def20
(II) Module ABI versions:
        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:3582:1014:0557 Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated
(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:3582:1014:0557 Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated
List of video drivers:
        radeon
        radeonhd
        r128
        openchrome
        nv
        mach64
        intel
        ati
        vesa
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.14.1
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeonhd_drv.so
(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.3.0
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "r128"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so
(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.8.1
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "openchrome"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/openchrome_drv.so
(II) Module openchrome: vendor="http://openchrome.org/"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.2.904
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "nv"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.1.18
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "mach64"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/mach64_drv.so
(II) Module mach64: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.8.2
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.7.1
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "ati"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.14.1
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.3.0
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
        965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
        Mobile IntelÃ‚Â® GM45 Express Chipset,
        Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' wi
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0


Xorg detected your mouse at device /dev/sysmouse.
Please check your config if the mouse is still not
operational, as by default Xorg tries to autodetect
the protocol.

Xorg has configured a multihead system, please check your config.

Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

To test the server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'
```

Im going to try *X -config /root/xorg.conf* (already did a *cp /root/xorg.conf.new /root/xorg.conf*).  See what happens then I'll look for the *~/.xinitrc* again, and see if anything new is posted to *Xorg.0.log*

Still crashes, Nothing put to the Xorg.0.log file, nothing still in ~/.xinitrc


----------



## wblock@ (May 2, 2011)

Adding

```
Option       "Log" "sync"
```
to the ServerLayout section of xorg.conf may allow it to write more of the log file before crashing.  But if vesa is crashing, there might be a problem the log file won't show.


----------



## jrm@ (May 2, 2011)

Hopefully someone will contribute who knows more about Xorg, but you might try toggling some of the options commented out in the device section, especially the NoAccel option @davidgurvich suggested (again now that you've upgraded) and DRI.


----------



## Lego (May 2, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Adding
> 
> ```
> Option       "Log" "sync"
> ...



Added. Thanks.



			
				mingrone said:
			
		

> Hopefully someone will contribute who knows more about Xorg, but you might try toggling some of the options commented out in the device section, especially the NoAccel option @davidgurvich suggested (again now that you've upgraded) and DRI.



Forgot about that! Added. Thanks.


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured REMOVED D/M/S 1"
        Screen         "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        Option  "Log"  "sync"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        Option     "NoAccel"       "TRUE"       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## Lego (May 3, 2011)

YA! It didn't work but We have info in the *Xorg.0.log*:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE i386
Current Operating System: FreeBSD blurr-ink.com 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE
Build Date: 30 April 2011  01:35:28PM

Current version of pixman: 0.21.4
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon May  2 18:57:52 2011
(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured REMOVED D/M/S 1"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) Option "Log" "sync"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) Syncing logfile enabled
(**) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' wi
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x81def20
(II) Module ABI versions:
        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:3582:1014:0557 Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated
(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:3582:1014:0557 Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in th
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.7.1
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
        965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
        Mobile IntelÃ‚Â® GM45 Express Chipset,
        Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(**) intel(0): Option "NoAccel" "TRUE"
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 855GME
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "852GM/855GM"
(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000
(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xC0000000
(**) intel(0): DRI is disabled because it needs 2D acceleration.
(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.
(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVODDC_D" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "sil164"
(II) LoadModule: "sil164"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sil164.so
(II) Module sil164: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "ch7xxx"
(II) LoadModule: "ch7xxx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ch7xxx.so
(II) Module ch7xxx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "ivch"
(II) LoadModule: "ivch"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ivch.so
(II) Module ivch: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_B" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "tfp410"
(II) LoadModule: "tfp410"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/tfp410.so
(II) Module tfp410: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_B" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.
(II) Loading sub module "ch7017"
(II) LoadModule: "ch7017"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ch7017.so
(II) Module ch7017: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVODDC_D" removed.
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (0 1)
```

It just cuts off right there.  Same crashing, Tried both vesa and intel

for curiosity's sake could agpgart be the problem?


----------



## davidgurvich (May 3, 2011)

Can you test 7.x?  From when I was testing, xorg in 6.x worked and I think xorg in the early 7.x series might have also.  I noticed that you have xorg 1.7.7 which is fairly recent.  Alternatively, you might try 9-current.  I was not able to get the 8.x series working with the intel 8xx chipset.


----------



## davidgurvich (May 3, 2011)

Try with noaccel and reduce the depth from 24 to 16.  Also disable dri and dri2.


----------



## Lego (May 3, 2011)

davidgurvich said:
			
		

> Try with noaccel and reduce the depth from 24 to 16.  Also disable dri and dri2.



How do I disable dri and dri2? I was actually thinking of looking for my BSD 7.0-R disc but I think I tossed it.


----------



## davidgurvich (May 4, 2011)

Try commenting out AllowEmptyInput.  That is not a recommended solution.  You can add 
	
	



```
Option "DRI" "false"
```
  I'm not sure if commenting out the load "dri","dri2", and "glx" lines will do any good.


----------



## Lego (May 5, 2011)

Okay I've done all that.  Still same results.  I just downloaded 7.4-R dvd and tried that. Same result, It crashes out at:

```
(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (0 1)
```


----------



## davidgurvich (May 6, 2011)

Try the DesktopBSD livedvd.  That hasn't been updated in forever and may have an old enough version of xorg.  PC-BSD 1.5 should also be old enough but there are issues there where it insists on loading the binary nvidia driver.


----------



## Lego (May 6, 2011)

Removed: Will update.

UPDATE:

Okay downloaded the disc1 of 7.0-R since I knew it had the older xorg aswell.  It worked like a charm!  *Xorg -configure*;  *cp /root/xorg.conf.new /root/xorg.conf*;  *startx*, BAM! GUI!

So is my problem new drivers, new xorg server, or ... ?


----------



## davidgurvich (May 6, 2011)

The problem is the new xorg with new dri.  If you have a newer graphics chipset then all is probably well.  If you have a system with an older intel chipset (and some radeon) then you get to suffer.  I asked about this on the intel driver list and was informed they don't test on older hardware.  Pretty much all the 8xx and some of the 9xx series have issues.  Many linux distributions have needed multiple bug fixes just to get the vesa driver working with these.

For the new xorg to work there has been a whole bunch of intrusive changes in the kernel(particularly linux).  I know that it's a huge undertaking to install the older version of xorg on linux (pretty much need to build everything from source).  I'm not even certain that newer linux distros can run older xorg versions.  You may be able to update world and kernel while keeping the older version of xorg on FreeBSD.


----------



## Lego (May 6, 2011)

I know I can follow the manual pages for updating the world and kernel. But how would I do it without upgrading any xorg, but still updating all of the other software I use, and would I be able to update KDE without updating xorg?


----------



## davidgurvich (May 6, 2011)

One way is by updating sources for world and kernel.  If you keep your binaries on 7.x everything should work.  Does anyone have data on how well compat7 works for something as intrusive as xorg?

I suggest creating a second partition or use a usb drive, install 8.x or 9-current(minimal), boot into the newer version of FreeBSD, and mount your partitions with 7.0 to see how that runs.  You may need to modify your paths.

This all seems rather involved and insane.


----------



## Lego (May 6, 2011)

lol sounds like I'll pass, 7.0-R is fine I think.


----------



## wblock@ (May 6, 2011)

davidgurvich said:
			
		

> The problem is the new xorg with new dri.  If you have a newer graphics chipset then all is probably well.  If you have a system with an older intel chipset (and some radeon) then you get to suffer.



Radeons are good up to the 4000 series, and there are some reports on the lower 5000-series working usably with the FreeBSD UMS-only drivers.  There may be a similar situation with the nVidia boards.  Until FreeBSD has KMS, we've just got to live with it.


----------



## davidgurvich (May 7, 2011)

There was a period of time when all the changes in xorg made radeon chipsets problematic.  Not as bad as the older intel chipsets but there were issues.  The popular mobility 7500 and 9600 series some of the x1xxx and hd series also had problems.  I haven't seen issues with the binary nvidia driver in the last few years.


----------

